# TRAI received 80% replies on net neutrality from Facebook



## Flash (Jan 10, 2016)

Judgement day is approaching for the fate of net neutrality in India. As Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (TRAI) gears up to frame the net neutrality rules, telecom operators have favoured differential pricing for data services.* Nearly 80% replies to the regulator’s consultation process follow the Facebook ‘templates’ for its controversy-ridden Free Basics platform.*

Net Neutrality activists continue to oppose any differential pricing regime, saying it would amount to curbs on freedom of choice to access Internet. *At the same time, Facebook has executed a massive campaign to project its Free Basics platform as a tool to spread connectivity.*

On analysing the record 24 lakh comments received by the TRAI to its consultation paper on differential pricing for data services, shows that *18.94 lakh replies were in support of Free Basics, *of which 13.5 lakh were through ‘@supportfreebasics.in’ and without the senders’ individual e-mail IDs, while further 5.44 lakh comments have come from ‘@facebookmail.com’.

TRAI received 80% replies on net neutrality from Facebook | tech$top | Hindustan Times


----------



## Aashish_Goyal (Jan 11, 2016)

I can see Mr. Zuckerberg and his team being extremely desperate to push through FB - Free Basics, and doing everything and anything they can, including massive newspaper ads to promote their campaign.

And human psychology tells us that when someone or a group is very desperate about something, then it is never good and/or favourable to people in general. And Free Basics may only be the first step in achieving what they want. Such huge organizations have thousands of planners to plan the future and the steps they need to walk. Though, we may not be able to individually see their foresight, but their desperation shows a lot about them.

This is the only reason, I DONT support Free Basics. Who else is with me?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 11, 2016)

aashish_goyal said:


> i can see mr. Zuckerberg and his team being extremely desperate to push through fb - free basics, and doing everything and anything they can, including massive newspaper ads to promote their campaign.
> 
> And human psychology tells us that when someone or a group is very desperate about something, then it is never good and/or favourable to people in general. And free basics may only be the first step in achieving what they want. Such huge organizations have thousands of planners to plan the future and the steps they need to walk. Though, we may not be able to individually see their foresight, but their desperation shows a lot about them.
> 
> This is the only reason, i dont support free basics. Who else is with me?


* I am with you and always in favour of net neutrality*.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2016)

Aashish_Goyal said:


> I can see Mr. Zuckerberg and his team being extremely desperate to push through FB - Free Basics, and doing everything and anything they can, including massive newspaper ads to promote their campaign.
> 
> And human psychology tells us that when someone or a group is very desperate about something, then it is never good and/or favourable to people in general. And Free Basics may only be the first step in achieving what they want. Such huge organizations have thousands of planners to plan the future and the steps they need to walk. Though, we may not be able to individually see their foresight, but their desperation shows a lot about them.
> 
> This is the only reason, I DONT support Free Basics. Who else is with me?



count me in ... Stop using FB - better use twitter / whatsapp or any other messenger service - even google + is better. FB need to feel the backlash and once they see users of FB has dropped they may think straight.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 18, 2016)

Even then its not even close to the 11 million supporters that Facebook claim to have.


----------



## Minion (Jan 18, 2016)

topgear said:


> count me in ... Stop using FB - better use twitter / whatsapp or any other messenger service - even google + is better. FB need to feel the backlash and once they see users of FB has dropped they may think straight.



Whatapps has been bought by Facebook now.Most people use Facebook just to showoff. I agree google plus is better lots of tech related circles.


----------



## akki585 (Jan 18, 2016)

I do have read many articles on free basics.
But someone can tell me in details what is this.How it is related to net neutrality.How it does matter.I have sent a email to TRAI against free basics.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 18, 2016)

akki585 said:


> I do have read many articles on free basics.
> But someone can tell me in details what is this.How it is related to net neutrality.How it does matter.I have sent a email to TRAI against free basics.



This should give you some insights: A change of name to Free Basics doesn’t make Facebook’s Zero Rating service neutral - MediaNama

Ask any specific questions if you have doubts.


----------



## terminal (Jan 19, 2016)

'I Support Free Basics' Messages Irrelevant to Net Neutrality Debate: Trai | NDTV Gadgets360.com


----------



## ranjithyqn (Feb 6, 2016)

i have send mail against net neutrality to TRAI..every indian internet user should participate in this war and fight againt net neutrality


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2016)

ranjithyqn said:


> i have send mail against net neutrality to TRAI..every indian internet user should participate in this war and fight againt net neutrality



I think you got it the other way around.


----------



## hari1 (Feb 6, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I think you got it the other way around.



I think he is just joking.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 6, 2016)

hari1 said:


> I think he is just joking.



Considering that is his 1st post, I don't thinks so. Well it was a hilarious mistake


----------



## Anorion (Feb 7, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> This should give you some insights: A change of name to Free Basics doesn’t make Facebook’s Zero Rating service neutral - MediaNama
> 
> Ask any specific questions if you have doubts.



cleared out some doubts I had... one of which was why exactly free basics is against net neutrality in India
this is orwellian level of doublespeak, blatantly breaking net neutrality while openly claiming not to be doing it


----------

